# Mandala Genetics Speed Queen



## Mr.Wakenbake (Apr 6, 2007)

Speed queen was a very easy to grow variety, with plenty of vigor and just really no problems throughout growth. No abnormalities, and i got 3 females out of 5 planted.

Rated from 1-10:

Ease of Growth: 10
Potency: 7
Overall appearance:10
Odor: 6(not too stinky)


Female to male ratio: 3f/2m
Method used to grow: Organic
Medium: COCO Coir/soil/perlite mixture


Veg wattage: 200w or so of flo's
Bloom wattage: 250HPS
Nutrients: Metanturals line of products Grow, Bloom and Calcium
veg time: 6 weeks
Bloom time: 56 days or exactly 8 weeks


Rate the HIGH:8

Describe it:

High was a very happy high at first, that lasted for about 45 minutes, then it leveled off to a nice body buzz for another 2 hours or so. Made me sleepy just before bed.It was really a nice mix of indica/sativa stone. A good anytime high though, but I would not recommend driving or operating anything dangerous while buzzed on it.Only regret is it should of been a little stronger. But it has no ceiling and it seems the more you smoke the higher you get.  

Growth Phenotypes:Two pheno's in the growth departments: bushy and tree like.
Smell pheno's: One fruity, one lime/orange, one coffe/kush smell
Reccomended?

OF course!

Availability: Readily available through most any reputable seed bank/vendor.

Sorry for no pics but here is a link to the thread I did on it.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=94109#post94109

Sorry about the quality of the pictures i have a crappy camera.


----------

